# Cuteness overload



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My kitty had two itty bitties around 3 o'clock this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its been a long time since I've seen tiny newborn kittens. You forget how adorable they are.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Momma kitty is so good. She wanted me to rub her belly while she was contracting and she let me help her latch the babies on to her


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

pic right before the second one was born

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mine did the same thing when I was a kid. She wanted to have her kittens in my bed in the middle of the night. I set a box up for her next to my bed but that wasn't good enough. When I climbed back in bed she jumped up there with me. I went to sleep with my hand touching her in the box. She stayed put.


----------

